

Orgoo To Offer True WebMail To Existing Social Networks - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/06/14/orgoo-to-try-to-merge-true-webmail-and-social-networks/

======
swombat
The _real_ benefit of properly integrating email with social networks is that
it provides a solution to spam. If only your friends (that you've opted in)
can send you mail via this system, then your inbox there will be completely
spam-free.

I was hoping for FB to offer that, but most people don't log in to FB often
enough for it to be a reliable mail network. Email still wins. If Orgoo can
shift that balance so that people check their email on the social networks,
that's a killer app right there - possibly the best use, today, of the "social
utility" aspect of a site like Facebook.

------
ComputerGuru
Am I the only one that's saddened by the potential for even more fragmentation
of communication and info? I personally _like_ having all of my information in
one place, and that's my personal email account - not my social network. I
don't need another email address.

------
gibsonf1
Being able to integrate email with other webapps is a very good direction. We
were hoping to do this with our webapp using gmail, but were amazed to find
out there is no gmail api. Orgoo could fill a big need with this, unless/until
gmail finally launches an api.

